# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Front Load Washing Machine Walking

## Kimbo3000

Hi! 
I've got a front load washing machine that loves to go for strolls across my laundry floor! The washer is under a benchtop and between a drier and a base cupboard under the sink with about 40mm clearance each side. The slope on the floor is probably a little too severe, but that is something that I cannot change now. It comes about halfway out after just 1 cycle.. or ends up banging against the drier during the spin. 
I've tried levelling the feet, which is really difficult especially for the rear ones.. and I've done the best I can.
I've also tried round rubber feet under the feet of the washer - still walks. 
My work around for the time being in to put less in there and spin at a slower speed (which is not ideal now that it is colder, hence taking ages for the clothes to dry).. 
Anyone have any suggestions I can try as I need to do some more laundry soon...
Experiment time! 
Kimbo3000

----------


## phild01

A family member bought an Electrolux front loader that did the same thing and the supplier could not rectify it so swapped it for another type machine. Hope you didn't get their return. BTW they now have a Miele and rock solid.

----------


## Whitey66

What brand and model of washing machine? Have the transport brackets been removed from the machine?

----------


## joynz

I put my machine on a special rubber anti vibration mat you can buy from Bunnings. Similar footprint to the washing machine. 
No movement now.

----------


## Kimbo3000

Thanks for the replies.. 
Its an older LG machine.. Ive had it for about 10 years. I dont remember it being this bad originally. Maybe over time its just become curious about its surroundings and decided to wander around. It was a pretty cheap model when I bought it.   

> joynz I put my machine on a special rubber anti vibration mat you can buy from Bunnings. Similar footprint to the washing machine.

  Thanks... I'll have a look at this.. If it doesnt work.. I might be up for a new machine, I've probably got my monies worth out of this one!
..
Kimbo

----------


## METRIX

Sounds like something inside has coma amiss, front loaders have counterbalances inside them to keep them in place.
The good ones are made from cast iron, the cheap ones made from concrete,. 
I would do a search on google for that particular model, most likely find others with the same problem, it's probably a broken bracket or similar for the counter balances. 
Currently have a 10KG Samsung front loader it's a good machine, about 6 months ago it just stopped turning the drum randomly and would just turn off, turn it off  and on, give it a hit and it started again. 
Then it started doing it every second load, you didn't know it had done it as it would just eventually stop after a number of failed attempts to turn the drum. 
Found a website and it was a common problem with them, it was dry solder joints on the main controller board.
Samsung would replace the board at a cost to you, the Google fix was to re-solder the dry joints (which is a common problem for electronics in harsh environments), did this and it's worked every time. 
I still don't think it washes as good as the previous Swedish made ASKO, got the new one as the old one was only 4.5Kg,. 
I put the ASKO on ebay and had heaps of people bid on it, as it was a sought after machine, even though it was 10 years old, I got $500 for it !!!!, the new Samsung at that time was on redemption, original price was something like $1100, found it on sale for $750 delivered, Samsung had a $200 cashback at the same time, so pretty much replaced it for $50. 
The guy the bought the ASKO said he had 5 of them, and used them for dying clothes, he said that particular machine would run forever.

----------


## David.Elliott

My Asko recently started walking a bit. $200 and 1/2 hour to replace 4 x shocky/spring combinations. All good now.  It's about 15yrs old I think.. 
Although I did work with a lady who commented that her Bosch had walked since new and it drove them nuts. I asked if they had removed the transport bolts, and got a blank look in return. 
Once removed, problem solved  Doh!

----------


## METRIX

> My Asko recently started walking a bit. $200 and 1/2 hour to replace 4 x shocky/spring combinations. All good now.  It's about 15yrs old I think.. 
> Although I did work with a lady who commented that her Bosch had walked since new and it drove them nuts. I asked if they had removed the transport bolts, and got a blank look in return. 
> Once removed, problem solved  Doh!

  The ASKO, if the transport locks were not removed the machine just refused to work, as it physically locked the drum in position, it had these 2 huge metal rods about 50cm long that were inserted like keys.
They went from the front to the back of the machine and had to be turned while inserting them to lock the drum into position, then fixed with a bolt. 
The Samsung had some plastic things about 15cm long, and would probably have broken if the machine was turned on while they were inserted.

----------


## phild01

My Asko is about 15 years old too, and would recommend them if only if still Swedish made. However I do have rust forming on the front panel and would like to replace that part as it is still as good as it was when new.

----------


## METRIX

> My Asko is about 15 years old too, and would recommend them if only if still Swedish made. However I do have rust forming on the front panel and would like to replace that part as it is still as good as it was when new.

  ASKO is now owneg by Chinese company gorenge part of the HiSense group and are now made in China. 
I wouldn't touch their stuff now, as you can buy German made Bosch for the same price.

----------


## phild01

> ASKO is now owneg by Chinese company gorenge part of the HiSense group and are now made in China. 
> I wouldn't touch their stuff now, as you can buy German made Bosch for the same price.

  I bought a German made Bosch dishwasher recently and it is very, very ordinary compared to the old Asko Swedish made one I have elsewhere which is still top notch. Really a shame ASKO sold out like that.

----------


## METRIX

I have a Siemens German dishwasher, best machine ever had, even better than the miele in the last house

----------


## METRIX

> Really a shame ASKO sold out like that.

  Yes it is, I stand corrected, at the moment the products are made in Slovenia, but there are reports of the quality dropped literally overnight since the company changed hands. 
There has been a lot of backlash against ASKO lately, the Slovenian gov't invested into the company when the takeover was happening in exchange for them to invest in Slovenia manufacturing.
It turns out the Chinese company reneged on the deal and now the Slovenian gov't is rather angry with them. 
With that said, I will be very careful what I'm buying nowadays, after the CCP has tried to do so much damage to the Australian economy with limited success.  https://www.lowyinstitute.org/the-in...ina-carries-on
I am not interested in buying any brands associated with the CCP, that doesn't mean not buying Made in China, just because a product is Made in China doesn't necessary mean the company has ties to the CCP. 
You need to do research of which companies do and avoid their products.  https://www.channelnews.com.au/exclu...d-after-fires/

----------


## cam_jim

> Hi! 
> ...
> I've tried levelling the feet, which is really difficult especially for the rear ones.. and I've done the best I can.
> I've also tried round rubber feet under the feet of the washer - still walks. 
> My work around for the time being in to put less in there and spin at a slower speed (which is not ideal now that it is colder, hence taking ages for the clothes to dry)..
> ..
> Kimbo3000

  I think your current solution is possibly the only answer.  
We are in a similar situation but I have no real solution for you. Our LG front Loader (8-9 years old) has always walked. Thought it may have been because of wooden floor but we have moved and now sits on concrete/tile - still the same. Tried rubber mat - slowed it down a bit but still walks.
For us the main culprit seemed to be high spin speed with a heavy load (floor mats etc.)
Currently have a big bag of rocks sitting on top and like you use a slower spin speed for heavy loads. Seems to have reduced the walking a little.
Occasionally bag of rocks slips off  :Redface: )

----------


## David.Elliott

See my previous post. You may need to replace the shock/spring combos. Easily done and parts are available online.  Changing them in my Asko fixed our walking/banging

----------


## Forrestmount

6 years ago Our now 20 year old washer started to walk and I took  the natural approach. If  I ignore this problem it does not exist. This was a bad idea the main pcb blew and we were told a new pcb was $1000ish and it blew because the grease in the shock absorbers had dried out. New shocks were about $110 fitted.  
I have an electronics background so I repaired the board but I really did dodge a bullet. The new shocks stopped the walking and has also silenced the machine so a good result all round.   
talk Pro

----------

